Ask HN: What are the server costs of running Hacker News? - cvaidya1986
======
fn
Dunno, but apparently the ops budget at Basecamp is about $3M/yr, no idea what
the traffic level of Hacker News is compared.

[https://m.signalvnoise.com/only-15-of-the-basecamp-
operation...](https://m.signalvnoise.com/only-15-of-the-basecamp-operations-
budget-is-spent-on-ruby/)

